# Buck Creek Walleye



## Slick50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Buck creek Walleye are biting. Ive heard of plenty being caught and I picked up a 24 incher on 03/08/2014.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Bet there are a lot of people up there already know this .


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Slick50 said:


> Buck creek Walleye are biting. Ive heard of plenty being caught and I picked up a 24 incher on 03/08/2014.


Those wer'nt walleye, they were carp!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Those wer'nt walleye, they were carp!


Asian Carp ?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Been biting all winter...As you know, Buck Creek doesn't freeze!
Whatever is in CJ, is also all through downtown Springfield, and then in the Mad....even CARP!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The "Hole" where Buck Creek runs between the rock out croppings just N of the Belmont Ave bridge is an excellent spot; 1 side produces 80+% of the eyes, but won`t say on what...


----------



## Slick50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep, everybody knows. They are in there all winter, but when CJ Brown starts thawing this time of year it opens the dam and lets a lot of Walleye out into the creek. Now is the time. Just a heads up


----------



## Slick50 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well I guess its more of the run off into the lake thats the reason for opening the dam and not just the thaw.


----------



## Slick50 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Slick50 said:


>


Nice fish. ..Congrats!


----------

